
Show HN: I made a (harmless) Google login phish to prank my friends - vord
https://myaccount.glitch.me/
======
vord
You can check out the source here:
[https://glitch.com/edit/#!/myaccount](https://glitch.com/edit/#!/myaccount)
(it aint very good)

